# Greetings Brothers



## Joe Steele (Oct 18, 2012)

Hello brothers,

        My name is Joey Steele. My home lodge is Arlington Heights Lodge No. 1184 in Fort Worth, Texas. I was raised in November of 08. Right now I'm a contractor working for DynCorp International as an HVAC Mechanic on Camp Leatherneck, Helmand Province, Afghanistan. There are a lot of Brothers here, both civilian and military. As a matter of face I just met another brother tonight, he works for Triple Canopy standing guard at one of the ECPs.(Entry Control Point) My supervisor just got raised as a PH Master Mason About a month ago. It's been fun watching how the different ceremonies and lessons have effected him. He is sometimes like a kid in a candy store, so excited but not knowing were to go first. I am an AF&AM Master Mason and was not able to attend any of his ceremonies unfortunately. Never the less, we have had some very enjoyable conversations along the way. Well that's all about me. I look forward to hearing from y'all.


----------



## KSigMason (Oct 18, 2012)

Greetings and welcome aboard.


----------



## Joe Steele (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## towerbuilder7 (Oct 18, 2012)

Welcome aboard Brother Steele.........you will enjoy the Forum very much, and will meet Brothers from all over the World..........if either you or your Supervisor desire some good reading, I'd consider it a privilege to be able to mail a book to each of you as a token of fidelity.  Send a Private Message to me, and also the name of your Supervisor, and I will order the two of you a book or two from Amazon, and mail them to an address you provide...........I just want to make sure my Brothers on that side of the World have a little LIGHT to keep you occupied...........


Fraternally, 

Bro Vincent C Jones, Lodge Chaplain, Bayou City Lodge #228
Prince Hall Affiliation, Free and Accepted Masonry, Houston, Texas
Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Texas, Est 1878


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Oct 19, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## crono782 (Oct 19, 2012)

Hah, I live over somewhat near the DynCorp office at Alliance. Welcome!


----------



## RHS (Oct 23, 2012)

Awesome! Welcome and be safe over there!


----------



## Brent Heilman (Oct 24, 2012)

Welcome Brother!


----------



## cog41 (Oct 24, 2012)

Greetings from East Texas!


----------

